# Questions about inferior Si, demon Se



## convexed (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi, I'm hoping some one with a better understanding of the cognitive functions might be able to help me shed light on some questions I have.

I'm an ENTP who works in construction. I spend a lot of time everyday working with my hands. Since I have inferior Si, and demon Se this brings up questions. 

For example, my assumption is that it should have, in theory, taken me longer then a sensor dominate person to learn how to do certain things. Such as cut a straight line with a skill saw, or scribe cut with a tape measure. 

I would think that I'm using Se, and Si to cut wood with a skillsaw. Se, because I'm watching the line that I'm cutting, and Si because I have to use "muscle memory" to keep the saw straight as I cut. 

Is it possible to consciously use both functions at once? 
Or does my demon function Se, cancel out my inferior function Si and vise versa?
Is Si related to muscle memory? 

Could it be that I'm actually using Se subconsciously? 
Or could it be that I'm transitioning into my subconscious ISFJ, or my super ego ESFP to do these things?
If I'm using my super ego wouldn't that make me irritable at best? 

Can you actually develop your demon function?

Thanks


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

First question would be: what makes you so sure you're an ENTP?
I'm not saying xNxx types can't be found in construction jobs, but it's also quite unlikely they would be.


----------



## convexed (Jan 16, 2020)

melloi said:


> First question would be: what makes you so sure you're an ENTP?
> I'm not saying xNxx types can't be found in construction jobs, but it's also quite unlikely they would be.


Well, just right off the bat I knew some one would ask that. :tennis: I've only met two other entps in this field. So yeah, we're rare in this industry for sure. But keep in mind we are typically known as jacks of all trades. 

The short version of how I know is that I've been studying mbti for about nine years and I've not seen anything that has really contradicted my first three self tests. However, it's only been recently that I've started studying the cognitive functions rather then the block designations. But even when studying the cognitive processes them selves and their interrelated behavior I still have not seen anything that would make me think that I'm anything else. (My understanding is that the block designations used in the typical mbti test are not as accurate for typing due to behavior just not being a very accurate indication of the cognitive processes they are based off of. And of course test taker self biases.) I'll write the longer version of how I know I'm an entp bellow, even at the risk of having my logic picked apart and having the thread go off the rails.  But I think it's pretty sound.

I started with the mbti testing about 10 years ago. I took three different versions of mbti tests back then for confirmation and I scored entp every time. I've taken it a few more times after that in later years. The only time I've ever scored anything other than entp, it was intp. Which from what I've read is a common mistype. 

I also spent a decent amount of time studying "Please Understand Me II". I match the description of the entp faults and all.
I line up with the blocks perfectly. I'm definitely an Intuitive thinker. I'm defiantly extroverted. I definitely prefer thinking over feelings to make decisions. And I'm definitely a perceiver.

Like I said earlier, I've only recently been studying the cognitive functions, but it seems like it would be a more accurate way of typing people then just based on behavioral patterns. So I'll focus on those as opposed to the block designations to explain how based on logic ENTP is the only choice.

I know I'm a primary N dom because I spend a ridiculous amount of time thinking about ideas and theories. And connecting dots between them. I can see almost anything form a multitude of different angles. I can see patterns in the way people interact and often predict out comes of various situations. Also being an N dom means I have to transition from my natural intuitive speak to more concrete wording for 80% of people that I interact with. The only types with Ni or Ne in the top two slots are NTs and NFs. So that rules out the 8 sensing based types.

My understanding of Ni is that it's way more focused then Ne. I use intuition to gather information and not to organize it so that means Ne. Also I know for sure that I'm an extrovert. So that also means Ne. The only three types that have Ne as a lead or second slot function are ENTPs, INTPs, and ENFPs. INTP has already been ruled out. So that leaves ENTP and ENFP. I don't use feelings as a go to for making decisions, and I'm not really in touch with my feelings to begin with so that rules out ENFP. Plus no one that's ever met me could possibly mistake me for an NF. So the only choice based off how the functions stack is ENTP.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Hmmm. I don't think it's that strange for any type to be engaging in tasks or work that doesn't fall perfectly under the umbrella of preferred functions. I guess my question is, what is your relationship to doing these kinds of tasks? Like, have you been doing this kind of work for a long time? When you were first learning it, were you relying more on the concept of the work or the hands on aspect? Did you easily pick up the physical awareness and movements, did it come naturally for you, or did you have to really shift yourself from your typical mode of being, and kinda hyperfocus to be able to do it? Does it drain you, burn you out after doing it for hours? 

I've read that while many people do attempt to avoid the inferior entirely, others will engage it with a hyper-focus, an intensity of psychic energy that can produce very good results, but its just not sustainable. And it seems there would be am obvious shifting, from your usual mode of being, into this other state. Do you notice anything like that? 

As to your other questions... good questions. Seems like a lot of discussion here remains in the theoretical realm though, with much less reality testing. Expect theoretical responses.


----------



## convexed (Jan 16, 2020)

I've done manual labor off and on for a long time, but I've only been doing construction for 2 years.

When learning how to cut and scribe I was trying to rationalize the best way to do it, (Ti), until I could get the muscle memory down. (Si?) I definitely had to hyper focus on the physical part. (Se?) At this point I'm pretty good at all the physical muscle memory stuff, even when compared to the S-doms. However, if the more experienced S-doms are motivated they'll blow me out of the water with speed. 

I enjoy it, but yeah it drains me pretty bad. And I can become irritable faster then usual. I generally have to put on music or ear plugs to drown out the noises of the shop, or I'll start getting annoyed by the noise alone. In the summer when it's hot I become highly critical of every ones craftsmanship.

I think I may be shifting into the subconscious ISFJ mode after the physical and mental stress reaches a certain point. Especially if I'm hyped up on energy drinks. I'll start obsessing over details, and become hyper sensitive to things people say to me. I can still focus on work at this point but it's difficult. I don't notice this happening that often though. At least not in the negative way I just described. I think most of the time I'm still in ENTP mode, unless I'm shifting back and forth for short periods. 

Hmmm, it just occurred to me that I must be using the shadow functions because it shouldn't be draining for me to use Si. So I must be using Se which is my demon function. Which could help explain why I'm often irritable and drained.

Thanks. Unfortunately I don't know enough about the shifting modes to have a lot of theoretical ground to stand on. And I don't have a clear enough understanding of Si, and Se to really know what I'm using more of. And since I'm an Fe user it's hard for me to be aware of my own feelings. I remember seeing a youtube video where the narrator had briefly mentioned the idea of the shadow functions teaming up with some of the ego functions. But he didn't elaborate on how this is possible, or when this happens. 

Thanks for your input and questions. It helps to be able to bounce ideas off of another person.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

I honestly do not believe Se or Si makes you good or bad at physical actions like construction work or even driving. All humans use their five senses to take in information and learn how to “do stuff”. Se and Si is a preference to focus on the present concrete, sensory data rather than preferring to see the possibilities/abstract instead. So, I would say this preference has nothing to do with being talented or untalented at doing physical activities. Perhaps you just learned the skill, practiced it, processed it over time and now just know how to do it using learned skills and muscle memory. I don’t think N people would automatically be slower at learning this when compared to S people. Even using myself as an example, I’m quite sure that I’m a Sensor and I am one of the clumsiest people that can’t notice any physical details unless I apply myself with some effort.


----------

